# Pressure Washing in Phoenix, AZ



## JTHphoto (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, I've missed TPF.  I've been busy the last few years, and haven't contributed much.  Nice to see a few familiar faces.  

Been a while since I've posted on here, so thought I would share some commercial photography I have been doing for our websites.  Our technicians used 4 industrial pressure washers to steam-clean and powerwash a huge concrete driveway and sidewalks in downtown Phoenix a couple of weeks ago.  Hopefully these photos of our techs pressure washing and cleaning concrete convey the kind of work we do and lead to future business!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome back - nice shots.


----------

